#  > General Zone >  > Engineering Programming >  >  >  interactive petrophysics v3.5

## sld312

Hi,
Could someone provide to me the full version of interactive petrophysics v3.5?
Thanks in advance.


My email is: [email]sld_312@yahoo.frSee More: interactive petrophysics v3.5

----------


## Eduardo Martin

Hi
did you get a version of IP?
regards
Eduardo Martin

----------

